# Experiencing Severe packet loss and high pings



## crazy pyro (Mar 8, 2009)

I recently switched ISPs to sky after the performance of my old ISP went down the pan, the new broadband worked great for two or 3 days getting 30 ping to a sever in maidenhead (according to speedtest.net). Web pages can take anything from 30 seconds to 15 minutes to load up and frequently only half the thread will load up (experienced this on here particularly). I get a minimum of 2000 ping to a UK server and up to 3000 on different UK servers/ US web and game servers, there was also packet loss of anywhere between 25 and 100%, I pinged 7 different servers 5 times each experiencing 100% once, 75% 5 times, 50% twice and 25% the rest of the time.
Any idea on how to improve/ fix this?
Downloads are also slow as hell (max of 40kb/s down from steam).


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 8, 2009)

I take it you didnt have any probs with your previous provider?
If it is anything like BT, sky maybe playing around with your connection for the first few weeks to optimize it. We were capped on 2mbps for the first two weeks with BT.


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 8, 2009)

Not until the start of december but then the speeds went through the floor and the ping went through the roof. I've been with sky since the third of january so they're taking their time about it if they are, my mobile internet modem's faster than my home internet, that's how ridiculous this is.


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 9, 2009)

Bump, the internet's unusable I'm having to use my gran's internet.


----------



## spearman914 (Mar 9, 2009)

I got the same probs with dsl. The only way i found this fixed was reset the modem. And/Or do a terminal command "ipconfig /flushdns" without quotes in CMD.


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 9, 2009)

Ah right, I'll give it a crack when I get home then (not going to be before thursday, this is torture only having a netbook.
If I was meant to use that command in command prompt then I'm impressed, seems to have sped up my gran's internet too (although it may just have sped up on its own).


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 12, 2009)

Bump, the command spearman suggested boosted the d/l speed to 70kb/s, however it didn't fix the packet loss issue, the ping issue's still there but has much less of an effect.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 13, 2009)

Try Traceroute in CMD to see where the loss is.


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 13, 2009)

Cheers, I'll give it a crack tomorow when I go home.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Mar 23, 2009)

Have you let anyone else use your computer during those first 3 times? If so what about malware/viruses?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 23, 2009)

this could be too simple but it could be fail on the tech who installed the line. perhaps you should call them over to test it.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 23, 2009)

Try this with IE, it don't work with some browsers:http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/default.asp

The ping test page has some good info.


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 23, 2009)

Dad's not been near it and no-one's been round to my house to do something to it.
It worked for the first few days so it suddenly going dead slow doesn't make sense.
It seems to depend on times as I was pinging five different websites three times the other day and it suddenly fixed itself, IDK if it was just that they were doing some maintenance on the exchange, was not able to test it on sunday (sunday was always the worst day) since I was away.
Tried that PC Pit stop thing, everything seems to be working now though but I'll give it another crack if the connection goes nuts on sunday.


----------



## Veritas (Mar 23, 2009)

It sounds like your using a DSL Line, you could try checking your MaxMTU Settings. If your previous provider was Cable, your ideal MaxMTU should have been 1500, Now that your on DSL [PPPoE ?] Your MaxMTU should be set to 1492.

You can use a tool called TCP Optimizer from www.speedguide.net to adjust this and all of your other relevent TCP/IP Settings.


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 23, 2009)

Can't get cable where I live for some reason so I guess it's gonna be the same setting.


----------

